# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Swick wants Silva.

## rar1015

I found this to be pretty funny because Silva would tear him apart IMO.


Mike Swick spoke to MMAWeekly.com recently about new UFC Middleweight Champion Anderson Silva, and his own likelihood of challenging the champ for the title. Mike left no doubts in regards to his feelings on his and Silvas possible meeting, and whom he thinks would be the definitive winner.

Swick said, Everybody keeps asking me whether or not I want to fight Silva after watching him beat Rich. Of course I do. Silva is the number one middleweight right now and I want to test my skills against him. Swick went on to say, Im a competitorI didnt get into the UFC because Im afraid to get hit. If I get in there and lose to Silva, then I will take my beating like a man and at least know where I stand.

Mike seems to have taken all of the correct steps to try and make a fight with Silva a reality, though.

I asked Dana [White] at the UFC 64 post-fight press conference and the ball is in their court, Swick said.

Mike also commented on what he will do if he doesnt get a shot at Silva for his next fight. 

If I don't get a title shot next, I will take whatever fight the UFC gives me and I will take it just as seriously as a title shot. There is a lot of stuff I want to work on and improve on and I can't wait to get back to the gym to do so, Swick said. 

When asked how he plans to beat Silva, Mike said, I obviously cant tell you my exact game planjust in case this fight does happen, but we are training everything here [at A.K.A.] and I plan to go into the fight as well-rounded as possible. 

Mike then said, Most people wait their whole career to have a fight like this. This fight is the best thing I could ever do. Im not afraid to step in there with Silva. I didnt get into fighting for the money or the fame, I am a competitor and I want to test myself against the best competition out thereand right now that is Anderson Silva.

Swick also gave some insight on the Franklin/Silva fight.

You never really know whats going on inside a fighters mind when he steps into the cage. Rich could have had something going onbut Silva is a monster. He showed how dominating of a striker he really is.

Swick finished the interview by saying, I think this fight would be a win-win situation for the fans. There is no possible way that Silva and I could have a boring fight. He is aggressive and Im aggressive so theres no way it could be boring. My fight with Loiseau was kind of boring because he was backing up a lot, but Silva is aggressive and he will push the pace, Swick said. There is just no way that the fans could lose.

----------


## Quil

He has the right attitude and ambition, but yeah, I think he'll get smoked against Silva.

----------


## Hunter

good attitude but he makes a mistake alot of young fighters do and that is rush a title shot. He needs to mature and grow as a person he is no where near ready for silva

----------


## zodiac666

> good attitude but he makes a mistake alot of young fighters do and that is rush a title shot. He needs to mature and grow as a person he is no where near ready for silva


i agree, he is nowhere near ready for silva, but dont you think he could learn a lot from fighting some of the best in the world? as long as he doesnt get seriously injured of course. i mean even if he loses it wont affect his career much because everyone expects him to lose. if you look at the risks vs the rewards, i think he would have a lot more to gain than lose by fighting silva.

----------


## rar1015

I agree with ya zodiac but he should take one step at a time and not rush into so quick IMO.

----------


## Quil

This reminds me a lot of Franklin/Quarry. I don't think it will be quite that bad for Swick, but it's possible.

----------


## Hunter

well a young fighter like swick would be getting thrown to the dog. He needs to keep going up in talent level and gaining confidence. He really needs to step away and access if he can truely give anderson a run for his money. A good fight like marquedt vs swick would tell us where he is. Marquedt would win, which tells me he is deffiantly not ready for Anderson

----------


## sonar1234

Let them fight

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Let them fight


Agreed, whats the worst that can happen... they put on a great fight or Swick pulls off a stunning upset? As long as there is legitimate backing for Swick being a "contender" and someone more qualified/deserving isnt looked over.

I would sooner see this fight than Hughes/Silva.

----------


## rar1015

I dont really think the Hughes and Silva fight will happen for a while (if it even does). Hughes is fighting GSP again pretty soon. I can see Matt taking a little time off after that.

----------


## Minimart

swick i like swick and silva but its everyone knows what will happen silva will clinch and knee him to death i mean franklin beat every middleweight they therw at him silva one fight in the ufc granted he fought in pride and stuff but he tool franklin and made him not look like a punk.

----------


## Quil

I think Swick needs one more, maybe the winner of Marquardt/Lister? Then give him a shot at it. I think the UFC would like to get Lindland to come in to fight Silva anyways, then you've got TUF4 champ and maybe Franklin again to deal with. Let Swick get one more under his belt, then let's see where he stands.

----------


## xpijeonx

> I think Swick needs one more, maybe the winner of Marquardt/Lister? Then give him a shot at it. I think the UFC would like to get Lindland to come in to fight Silva anyways, then you've got TUF4 champ and maybe Franklin again to deal with. Let Swick get one more under his belt, then let's see where he stands.



I think that sounds like a hell of a plan.

I like Swick but I think Silva is too much for him right now. Couple of fights, couple of years yeah.

I think Silva will be the champ for a bit though.

----------


## trulbfan3

i think swick and rich should fight...who ever wins outta that maybe get a chance at silva....or let bisping drop a weighclass, get a few fights under his belt and fight silva.

----------


## rar1015

Well i gurantee Franklin will get a rematch with him. I could care less about Swick and why would bisping drop down. He will do pretty good in the LHW division IMO.

----------


## Muscle_4_Hire

Last I heard about Quarry, he got KO'd and had to get back surgery... was the KO the cause of that? I heard he's got a number of injuries but wasn't sure if it was because Franklin F-ed him up so bad.

----------

